# Nieuwe aanwinsten: Alpha "submariner" en G10 Nato bandje



## Jazz.NL (Oct 5, 2010)

Nou ja, nieuw.. Eerlijk gezegd heb ik deze al een weekje geleden binnen gekregen, 
maar had ik gewoonweg geen tijd (druk,druk,druk) om te posten. Dus nu Z.G.A.N.









Klik hier voor de link naar dit horloge 









Besteld bij Alpha-Watch in Hong Kong en na 14 dagen netjes (zeer goed verpakt) 
ontvangen. Betaling ging makkelijk en de prijs viel reuze mee (ca. €55), ook de 
communicatie met Alpha-Watch was zeer goed. Mailtjes werden snel beantwoord en 
de Engelse taal zijn ze ook machtig. Alle prijzen zijn daar trouwens inclusief aangetekend 
verzenden (normale luchtpost) Het aanbevelen waard dus. Maar genoeg over Alpha als bedrijf, 
het begint zo al bijna op spam te lijken en dat is natuurlijk niet mijn bedoeling. (Dit was puur ter info)









Ook meteen maar een leuk G10-Nato bandje bij WatchGecko (via eBay) 
besteld, deze kwam ook 14 dagen na betaling binnen. Valt me een beetje tegen 
voor een bedrijf wat in de UK zit (bandje is ook vanuit UK verzonden), maarja. 
Bandje is er in ieder geval niet minder mooi om en ik moest toch op mijn Alpha 
"submariner" wachten. Kostte ook geen drol, iets van €13 (incl) volgens mij.

Klik hier voor de link naar deze G10 Nato band 









Het Horloge valt me 1000% procent mee voor die €55. Netjes afgewerkt en ziet er 
ook (imho natuurlijk) mooi uit. Ik heb gekozen voor de jubilee-band omdat ik nog 
ergens een 20mm Oyster-bandje heb liggen en zo dus meer keuze in banden heb. 
Meteen de eerste dag ermee in het zwembad gedoken, en pas een paar uur later 
in de gaten hebben dat dat ding waarschijnlijk niet al te best tegen water kan. 
Edoch, niets aan het handje. Geen vocht erin of andere gekke dingen. Zou maar 
zo kunnen dat ik mazzel heb gehad of dat die 3ATM toch wel klopt. Time will tell..









Tot nu toe houdt hij netjes de tijd, échte afwijking heb ik (nog) niet gemerkt. 
Gisteren heb ik gesynced met mijn Casio Riseman en kwam op een "afwijking" van 
-3 sec. per dag uit. Nou zal dat voor sommigen van jullie natuurlijk enorm zijn, 
maar voor mij is het nihil, vooral gezien de lage aanschafkosten van het horloge. 
Ik ga het dus ook niet openmaken om af te stellen. 21 sec per week, no problem.









Vandaag maar eens de jubilee eraf gehaald en de G10 Nato eraan gezet. Valt me best 
mee, ziet er (imho) zelfs nog wel mooi uit. Draagt lekker licht en de contrasterende rode 
streepjes hebben wel wat. Ik voelde me helemaal "James Bond" -erig en pakte de camera 
er meteen even bij om een sfeer-fotootje te schieten voor jullie. (/insert James-Bond tune)










De Naam is Bond, Jazz Bond.









Hmm, lijkt er niet echt op nee. Maar dat hoeft natuurlijk ook niet, het is immers 
niets meer dan een eerbetoon aan een groot merk met een nog grotere geschiedenis. 
(Net als dat die X838 aansteker een eerbetoon is aan een Dupont-aansteker, mét "ping") 
Het is géén Rolex en het pretendeert ook geen Rolex te zijn, er staat met koeienletters 
(hoofdletters) "ALPHA" op en het logo van Alpha lijkt ook niet echt op een kroontje. 
De vormgeving lijkt erop maar daar houdt dan ook elke vergelijking mee op, een 
discussie hierover voeren heeft dan ook geen enkele zin en is ook niet gewenst. ;-)

Anyway, een leuk horloge voor een nog leukere prijs. Ik ben er blij mee en kan 
het iedereen aanraden welke nog een paar tientjes heeft liggen waar hij/zij zich 
geen raad mee weet. Het ding kost nog minder dan sommige simpele lederen 
horlogebandjes welke ik heb, een miskoop kan je in dit prijssegment bijna niet maken.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Mooie combi heb je daar gemaakt |>

Trouwens, ik zou er voor tekenen als mijn horloges allemaal -3 per dag zouden lopen hoor :-d Ook sommige van mijn duurdere horloges halen dat niet!

Heb trouwens zelf ook goede ervaringen met de accuraatheid van dit model, ik heb deze die jij nu laat zien, maar ook de groene (16610LV) versie ervan. Die laatste loopt vrijwel synchroon met de atoomtijd, ben ik erg blij mee. 

Heb sowieso (effe tellen) 13 horloges van Alpha in mijn verzameling zitten, ben met al die horloges erg blij, zeker aan te raden wat mij betreft!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Mooie combi :-!



Lester Burnham said:


> Heb sowieso (effe tellen) 13 horloges van Alpha in mijn verzameling zitten, ben met al die horloges erg blij, zeker aan te raden wat mij betreft!


Hmm, je hebt er nog meer dan ik, ik blijf volgens mij bij 11 steken ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Als het horloge je de eerste keer in contact met water niet heeft gefaald zal ie dat ws sowieso verder niet doen. Ze hebben alle benodigdheden aan O-ringen enzo om waterdicht te zijn, en mijn Alpha PO was ook netjes waterdicht toen ik er waterfoto's mee schoot.


----------

